# Learning a New Instrument - Questions



## Stargazer

I kind of want to try and take up an instrument. I'm so in to music that I think it is something I would really enjoy, and I've always regretted that I quit my music lessons when I was a child. I have a few questions about a few factors that deter me though. If anyone has any advice, I'd much appreciate it!

1.) Instruments are extremely expensive. Even a cheapo keyboard that hardly has any sound quality seems to run close to $150. I have one of those really cheap keyboards, but I don't think it is that great to practice on because the sound quality is bad and it doesn't have any dynamic effects (no matter how hard/soft/long you press a key it sounds identical). 

I would hate to spend the money on an instrument only to find out I don't really want to continue learning it, or to find out I would rather play something else. Are there like beginner or training instruments or anything? Basically anything that doesn't require a new mortgage to purchase . 

2.) How far do you think someone can get on their own before needing lessons, and how do you judge when you've reached that point? I've had about a year of music lessons when I was young, so I know the basics of how to read sheet music and such, but I'm certainly a beginner in all respects. Lessons are expensive and time-consuming, and given that I'm already quite busy in life I don't have much time for them.

3.) Noise - I live in an apartment building, and the walls are paper-thin. I would hate to annoy my neighbors with practicing, and I would be embarrassed if they heard me practicing terribly lol! Honestly this is one of my biggest hindrances.


----------



## PetrB

Keyboard, digital, full 88 keys, weighted -- recommend Yamaha, the overwhelming majority choice for those who do 'classical.' 
You _do not want a "workstation,"_ with tons of on board samples, memory, etc. those are more a synth, and often do not have the weighted keys and full range of 'expression' possible. The pianos with only a small handful of added sounds, harpsichord, organ, string pad and a few optional piano timbres -- are the way to go.

Where to purchase: _Models which are several years old (and +) are often replete with all the specs you would desire._ Look for ads for second-hand instruments for sale via the previous owner via Craigslist, or like. (The contacts / action can get worn down IF the owner was a banger, typically a youth who did rock music, about the only thing to really worry about -- if in doubt, take an acquaintance _who knows well or at least better about digital keyboards._ 

Research: look up model nos. online. Find specs, online user reviews.

So many pay full retail for a keyboard, have all the intent, and don't follow through and later sell it. Many of this sort are adults who did not bang the thing to death, used it a bit or barely, and then stopped. Some of these sellers have a completely silly idea of what the second-hand instrument is worth, others more realistic. IF you pay a 'good price' without stealing it, you can probably get a fair amount of the value (less, usually) of what you paid for it in re-selling it if you abandon the pursuit.

Save up for it before you start looking and _do not be cheap about it._ Half your incentive once you do have an instrument is how well it sounds, feels, and responds to your touch. Without that, you are half destined to be disinclined to stay with it, so the 'cheap' is utterly self-defeating.

BTW -- the digital instruments have slider knobs to adjust volume, and all are equipped with a jack for headphones, and a midi USB port if you want to go further into software for desktop recorder, notation, comping, recording, etc.

ADD: re: instruction. After the briefest of time refreshing your old memories of what you learned, some instruction _is highly advised._ Possibly, between your personal economy and what time you realistically have, maybe two lessons a month. At any rate, think of it this way, _the moment you have questions you can not answer yourself, it is time for some mentoring or lessons._ Depending upon where you are, you might find an advanced piano student who might be adequate and available before you go for the $30 per half hour professionals.

Expenses: In the western civilizations, so many who think they have no money for an instrument or lessons are spending around or more than $1200 per year for cable television and additional _on passive entertainments_. Ergo, often the funds are there, the rest is re-setting some of your personal priorities.


----------



## Krummhorn

PetrB said:


> . . . Expenses: In the western civilizations, so many who think they have no money for an instrument or lessons are spending around or more than $1200 per year for cable television and additional _on passive entertainments_. Ergo, often the funds are there, the rest is re-setting some of your personal priorities.


So very true ... just the other day at the grocery store I saw this young gal trying to scrape every single quarter, dime, nickel and penny out of her pocket in order to pay for her food ... she was short by two cents and kept searching and searching and after five minutes holding everyone else up in line, she finally found the money.

Strange thing was that she did have the very latest mobile phone in hand and was chatting/texting all the while scrounging for the last few cents in order to pay. Apparently, her mobile phone has higher priority than food for the table.

Back to the topic ... sorry for the digression ...

Check out a local music store that sells pianos. Often times they have rentals available for nominal monthly fees - they are not always the best pianos in the world, but they are the real thing (acoustic). Some times there is also an 'rental to buy' option where later on if one decides, they can have all the rental fees applied towards the purchase price.

I don't have any experience with digital pianos with weighted keys ... I've always preferred the acoustic piano, and invested in one 30 years ago ... best decision ever. Paid for it in four years.


----------



## Stargazer

Thank you for the quite detailed post PetrB, it was very helpful. Do you know off-hand if there are any reputable websites or anything that sell decent used keyboards? Craigslist kind of scares me because it's so shady! I prefer things like Amazon where you're buying from a well-known company rather than individuals who may or may not be decent human beings.



PetrB said:


> Expenses: In the western civilizations, so many who think they have no money for an instrument or lessons are spending around or more than $1200 per year for cable television and additional _on passive entertainments_. Ergo, often the funds are there, the rest is re-setting some of your personal priorities.


For me personally, I don't mind spending the money if it's something I know I'm going to use. If I knew I'd really enjoy playing it and continue to do so for some time, I'd make the purchase happily. But being a complete beginner and uncertain of whether I'll have the dedication to stick with it, I'm a bit hesitant. To use a rough analogy: you don't go out and buy a set of Calloway clubs if you've never stepped foot on a golf course before .


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

1) Depends on where you're headed.
If you hope to play with a group (a band or even an orchestra,) then a string or wind instrument is the right choice for you.
On the other hand, if you wish to play solo, or even learn about music theory and try to compose pieces, I cannot recommend the piano highly enough.
As for the cost, a flute, for example, might be a little expensive, but as far as maintenance is concerned, I don't think it requires much, or, what it requires shouldn't be that expensive.
With strings instruments, such as a guitar or a violin, you would have to go through the trouble of changing the strings every once in a while.
A digital piano might be expensive, but it would almost never require any extra costs for maintenance.

2) This is probably one of the most asked questions (I've always asked it) but has no definite answers, because it has to do with what you're capable of, and how much effort you're willing to put into it.
It's safe to assume, though, that when it comes to learning simple pieces, you should be alright.
If you are planning on teaching yourself, make sure you do it the right way, because you might teach yourself bad habits.
Maybe take a few lessons to get the hang of things, then go about it solo?

3) With a digital keyboard, you can lower the volume. I imagine the violin would be quite loud.
I've attempted to learn how to play the flute once. It annoyed everyone around me, but I honestly didn't think it was THAT loud.
I hope you do not let this deter you. You can definitely find some time during the day when you can play without bothering your neighbors, right?

I hope this helps!
Do let us know what instrument you choose in the end, and how you progress!


----------



## Stargazer

I've decided (I think!) that I'm going to get a digital piano. I would really like to take up the violin instead, but I just don't think I'd be comfortable practicing in my apartment with it. At least with the keyboard, I can use headphones when I practice, and I have played piano in the past so I know the basics at least. Now I just have to actually go in and buy one, I'm thinking of getting the Yamaha P95 since it seems like what I'm looking for and has pretty good reviews.


----------



## Sonata

I'll leave the technical recommendations to everyone else . I just wanted to say that I've been a music lover for the past 15 years of the 32 I've lived. The passion grew so strong I finally had to learn how to play an instrument. As of age 30 I taught myself how to read sheet music on my iPad and practiced on a borrowed keyboard for a couple of months. My husband and I then bought a piano that Christmas, and I am playing and taking lessons. It's been slow progress as I've two very small children at home who need mommy's attention  but it has been well worth it! I love playing.

So I basically wanted to say, go for it! It will be a rewarding experience


----------



## Stargazer

Thanks for the encouragement, I actually just bought it today! I am really excited, I could tell in an instant that it was definitely worth spending a bit extra over the generic "synth" keyboards. The sound quality is amazing, and the weighted keys make a humongous difference. I'm still a bit concerned about how much effort it will take, learning later in life, but as long as I enjoy the journey I suppose it doesn't really matter! I did play the piano for about a year when I was younger, so I guess I have a mini head-start at least. 

I think I will practice on my own for a week or two, and then sign up for lessons. I was thinking of learning independently, and I'm sure I could do relatively well that way, but I figure it'll be better to get into lessons earlier so that I use proper form and don't develop any bad habits.


----------



## opus55

Hope you enjoy your new passion. We have an upright piano at home for our son who no longer plays. Like you, I took lessons when I was young but haven't played for a long time. This post encourages me to start playing again. I'm going to practice the Bach piece again now


----------



## Stargazer

I just remembered making this post, and came back to check how long it has been since I started! I can't believe that it's been 8 months already, but I suppose time flies when you're having fun. I just finished learning, and dare I say, mastering, the first half of Fur Elise...I'm still working on the second half where things get a little more difficult. This is my first "real" piece that I've worked on, aside from a few Baroque fugues, so I'm super-excited to be able to play something that actually sounds great and is well-known.


----------



## Potiphera

Stargazer said:


> I've decided (I think!) that I'm going to get a digital piano. I would really like to take up the violin instead, but I just don't think I'd be comfortable practicing in my apartment with it. At least with the keyboard, I can use headphones when I practice, and I have played piano in the past so I know the basics at least. Now I just have to actually go in and buy one, I'm thinking of getting the Yamaha P95 since it seems like what I'm looking for and has pretty good reviews.


You can get a silencer that fits across the bridge of the violin.


----------



## Ingélou

A keyboard sounds hugely sensible, so go for it. 
But - but - if you love the violin - as I do - it seems a shame not to have a shot at it. Violins have souls and you can fall in love with them. 
It's a difficult instrument so the sooner you get started the better. If you buy a fairly cheap violin but with good strings it should make a reasonable-enough sound and you won't feel too bad if nothing comes of it. And as Potiphera says, you could always practise with a mute; or wait till the neighbours go out.


----------



## Potiphera

Ingélou said:


> A keyboard sounds hugely sensible, so go for it.
> But - but - if you love the violin - as I do - it seems a shame not to have a shot at it. Violins have souls and you can fall in love with them.
> It's a difficult instrument so the sooner you get started the better. If you buy a fairly cheap violin but with good strings it should make a reasonable-enough sound and you won't feel too bad if nothing comes of it. And as Potiphera says, you could always practise with a mute; or wait till the neighbours go out.


Thanks Ingélou, Mute was the word I was looking for.


----------



## Kidbuu

I would like ot learn the piano, since it's alot of fun


----------



## Sonata

I'm glad you're enjoying yourself stargazer, thanks for the update!


----------



## metalbiff

Be patient, and enjoy the journey of learning rather than the destination of becoming a great player.


----------



## Pugg

metalbiff said:


> Be patient, and enjoy the journey of learning rather than the destination of becoming a great player.


Speaking from experience?


----------



## arkiv1111

There are cheap keyboards now


----------



## Michael122

On Craigslist, there are free pianos.
Some are in surprisingly good shape and even in tune.
The current owner just wants you to haul it off, to save him the cost of dumping it.


----------



## Brazing

You can start with a cheap instrument and you can learn an instrument just by yourself. Many online courses are there. Even free


----------

